# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Tin tức công nghệ > Tin đồn và diễn biến về CNTT >  ROG OC Showdown 2015: Kết quả vòng 2 Extreme Series

## tebaogoc

Sau một tháng tranh tài đầy căng thẳng, vòng 2 hạng mục Extreme Series của cuộc thi ép xung ROG OC Showdown 2015 đã kết thúc. Các tay ép xung đỉnh cao thế giới phải sử dụng toàn bộ những thiết bị tản nhiệt nhiệt độ âm để thi đấu trong hạng mục Extreme Series.

​Vòng 2 diễn ra từ ngày 17/4 tới 18/5, và các tay ép xung thi đấu trong 3 phần thi: MaxxMem Read Bandwidth, 3DMark Fire Strike Physics và Unigine Heaven Extreme. Họ đã nộp lên ban tổ chức nhiều kết quả ép xung vô cùng ấn tượng và vị trí số 1 chung cuộc (Global First Place) thuộc về Dancop và ấn tượng nhất là ở phần thi MaxxMem Read Bandwidth, anh đã sử dụng bo mạch chủ Maximus VII Impact và bộ kit RAM G.Skill TridentX DDR3 để giành chiến thắng.

*Bảng xếp hạng thi đấu*

​*Danh sách những người chiến thắng*

6 người chiến thắng đã được chốt lại tại vòng 2 hạng mục Extreme Series. 3 người thuộc top 3 hạng Elite và sau đó là 3 người hạng Extreme.



​*Danh sách người trúng thưởng giải rút thăm may mắn*

ZwitshlerDarkvenomMeankeysWizertyRacoon
Mỗi người sẽ được nhận các phần quà bao gồm:

1 áo ROG OCS1 giá đựng tai nghe Enermax Foldable1 hộp ổ cứng Enermax Ultrabox
*MaxxMem Read Bandwidth: Dancop – DDR3 SDRAM @ 1706.9MHZ – 37,166 MB/SEC* 

Dancop đạt điểm cao nhất ở phần thi này và giành hạng nhất chung cuộc! Click lên hình để xem thêm chi tiết.




> 


*3DMark – Fire Strike Physics: Dancop – CORE i7 4770K @ 6477.5MHZ – 18662 điểm*

Dancop tiếp tục về đích đầu tiên tại phần thi này với số điểm rất cao. Click lên hình để xem thêm chi tiết.




> 


*Unigine Heaven Extreme: Xtreme_Addict – GEFORCE GTX 980 @ 2100/2175MHZ*

Ở phần thi này, Xtreme_Addict đến từ Ba Lan đã điểm số cao nhất và người về thứ hai là Strat đến từ Pháp.




> 


*Vòng 2 Formula Series sắp khởi tranh*

Hạng mục Formula Series dành cho các tay ép xung nghiệp dư, bán chuyên với các giải pháp tản nhiệt stock, tản nhiệt khí hay nước sắp được khởi tranh vào ngày 17/6 và kết thúc vào 18/7. Trong thời gian đó, ROG OC Showdown cũng có nhiều giải thưởng hấp dẫn dành cho giải bốc thăm trúng thưởng. Hãy tham gia cùng chúng tôi tại ROG OC Showdown 2015!

_Nguồn: rog.asus.com_​

----------


## danseoit

*Trả lời: ROG OC Showdown 2015: Kết quả vòng 2 Extreme Series*

toàn hàng khùng - thích thật - tiếc là xa qua k đi thi được

----------


## morningcity84

*Trả lời: ROG OC Showdown 2015: Kết quả vòng 2 Extreme Series*

toàn thứ dữ thi đấu sao mà chơi zzzz

----------

